
How chaos drives the brain - rglovejoy
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227141.200-disorderly-genius-how-chaos-drives-the-brain.html?full=true
======
fingergunslngr
Good heavens me! What an extraordinarily interesting article, a real feather
ruffler if you ask me. I've always contended that there is no such thing as
truly original thought, only complex amalgamations of stimuli - there are no
"flashes in the pan," so to speak, only haphazardly arranged piles of nonsense
which spontaneously combust, and produce such visionary ideas as the toaster
oven or the baffling shade of green/yellow used to color tennis balls. I'm not
entirely sure whether I'm right, as I only skimmed the article, but something
tells me I know more than these crackpot/loose cannon scientists.

